# Dog walks in Pembrokeshire



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

For any dog owners holidaying in West Wales the site below lists some great walks for dogs and their humans. Ignore the stuff on holiday cottage rental as no doubt you'll be like me, in your motorhome.

www.thewoofguide.com


----------

